# My very own "hi, I'm new" topic



## Shell Dingle (Jul 11, 2006)

Hello, my name is Michelle, and I am 19. I live in California, though I hope to move to Connecticut soon. 

I was using Google to search for the best way to transport a cat by air when I happened upon this forum. I figured I'd join because people here seem to know a lot about cats, and I'd like to learn from them, as well as maybe help a few people with problems I know the solutions to.

I have two cats, Sinclair, who is 2 years old, and Andy, who is 8. I adopted them both quite recently. Sinclair from the animal shelter in late April, and Andy in June from a small volunteer-run place called "Animal Friends Together" (they try to get abandoned cats homes before sending them off the the pound, because it's always possible that they'll be put down).

They are pictured in my avatar, if anyone's curious. Andy is the red tabby (yawning), and Sinclair is the curious white and black one on the left.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Michelle and welcome


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Glad to have you here Michelle


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome  , lovely cats :wink: , so funny on your avatar :lol: .


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum :kittyturn


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi and welcome. I am from Ohio. Cute kitties!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi Michelle, Sinclair, & Andy!  Do you have any pictures of your kitty kats besides the Avatar? =)


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Meaghan1216 said:


> Hi Michelle, Sinclair, & Andy!  Do you have any pictures of your kitty kats besides the Avatar? =)


Check in Meet My Kitty :wink:


----------

